# Lubricator



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

I made a small displacement lubricator to test my steam pump. To see what happens I have made the container ​​from glass.
here are some pictures:



















regards

Hannes


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hannes, that is the most elegant displacement lubricator I have ever seen. Fantastic work!


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Randy,

Thank you. The Lubricator is easy to make. On a Loco not good tu use glass but for testing it works fine.

greetings

Hannes


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Full size engines have been known to use glass for lubricators. yours looks great! Elegant is right!


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Eric, 

displacement lubricator with glass cylinder I did not know at 1:1 locomotives. Thank you. 
Drip feed Lubricators with glass were in many old steam, and other engines. 

greetings 

Hannes


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I have read about people not being able to determine the "rate" of lubrication, being able to see the "oil / steam / water" mix would seem to be very helpful. 

Greg


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Feb 2013 09:49 AM 
From what I have read about people not being able to determine the "rate" of lubrication, being able to see the "oil / steam / water" mix would seem to be very helpful. 

Greg 


I agree besides the wow factor, normally you would have to stop and remove the cap to check a lubricator, with this it's jut a quick glance. As long as the chosen glass can handle the steam pressure it would be great.


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello, 

i used "Duran"-Glass with 2mm wall thickness. This material is temperature shock resistant. 
one disadvantage is the difficulty of processing. It can only separate good with a diamond disc . 

greetings 

Hannes


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

It would be interesting to see a video of it in use. 
I wonder if it is a mass of mist and stirred up oil during use, or just a nice well defined line of oil floating on water slowly moving upwards? 
Also will the glass get too hot to allow the steam to condense, or would it be about the same as a metal one? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello David, 

at the earliest opportunity i will try to make a little Video. The Lubricator will not work as stable as expected. I think that it is because the line to the cylinder must have a uniform slope. I have to change it . 
But it can be observed very well how condensation forms and the level of oil pushes up. I meen the temperature of the Glass is ok to condense the steam. I use only wet-steam. (may be 135"C) 

greetings 

Hannes


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 21 Feb 2013 11:15 AM 
It would be interesting to see a video of it in use. 
I wonder if it is a mass of mist and stirred up oil during use, or just a nice well defined line of oil floating on water slowly moving upwards? 
Also will the glass get too hot to allow the steam to condense, or would it be about the same as a metal one? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

ME TOO! 

I just wish I could make jewelry like that!


I would love to view it from many angles and lighting situations (bright, dim, back lit, side lit, internally lit[???], etc.)... even might be informative to view it in infra-red!

There is a slightly different style of dead-leg ("Roscoe") lubricator where there is a single long pipe from the steam line to the libricator reservoir where the steam and oil pass each other (two directions at once in one tiny pipe!) I'd also like to make at least a section of that pipe from glass to see that bi-directional action.


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

hello, 

I am amazed that interest causes my little Toy. 
i have not even so much experience. But I'll gladly tell you then. 
see it as an experiment and not as a ready solution 

greetings 

Hannes


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

In the US the most popular glass for large temperature changes is "Pyrex". It is available at lab supply stores. Test tubes are usually Pyrex. BTW, our sight glasses are also Pyrex (a brand name for borosilicate glass). I wonder if Lexan would work? It is used in the Mamod as sight glass. 

Regards


----------



## Dampfhannes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Henner, 

here you can find Specification of Duran glass: http://www.duran-group.com/de/ueber-duran/duran-eigenschaften.html 

regards 

Hannes


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hannes,

Pyrex is identical with Duran. It was formulated/manufactured during World War I to become independent of deliveries from Germany. Unfortunately kitchenware under the brand name Pyrex is now no longer borosilicate glass. However test tubes etc. for lab use are still borosilicate. You can get test tubes down to 10mm (3/8") outside diameter.
Regards


----------

